# Diecast conversion



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a diecast top fuel car that I converted into a slot car. 
--FCB


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lendell really cool. swear I thought someone was just asking this very question. If anyone did a rail diecast conversion. Maybe get a little clear lexan, fold it to cover the chassis and paint to match?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

On 2nd thought dude, leave it the way it is. Looks freaking great!!!!


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks 4 the pics!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice job! I've been wanting to try one of those myself.


----------

